# Photo Soft Box Pro for IPad



## rej19 (Mar 3, 2012)

Thanks to AlanZ for bringing this nice little IPad app to my attention. I picked it up the other day for $2.99 and thought it was a good deal. Which it was. But it is now free for a limited time only on ITunes if your interested. Thats even a better deal. The link below shows how Alan used it.
http://www.penturners.org/forum/f24/unusual-small-item-photography-setup-94007/


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Mar 3, 2012)

Odd, I am still seeing $2.99 when I go to iTunes. $2.99 is still cheap though.


----------



## AlanZ (Mar 4, 2012)

Was it marked free, or were you just not seeing a price because you had already paid for it?


----------

